# Hollow text (within the stroke, outline effect)



## LRList001 (Feb 15, 2015)

As a rare Photoshop user, I'm seeking some advice on the best way to get show outline text using PSE as the editor.

The method I am using has the drawback that the inner selection lacks definition, but it does work.  Is there a better way?

1/  I type the text I want using the 'generate selection' text mode.  I use a very bold font at around 24pt
2/  I save the selection with a name  
3/  I shrink the selection by four pixels (and optionally, save it too).  (It is this step that results in the lack of edge definition inside the characters.)
4/  I create a new layer with the shrunk selection (copy from the background). (This works because it is already the current selection)
5/  I create a new layer and load the first named selection
6/  I fill that selection with my text colour of choice
7/  I make sure all the layers are in the right order and I get my text with the image showing through, ie only the outline of the text is visible.

If I could have outline text in the first place I would be able to do it in one and with a cleaner effect, but I can't find such a setting.  Am I missing something?

TIA


----------



## sty2586 (Feb 16, 2015)

I think www.elementsvillage.com is the better forum for your questions.
I always get great help there for PSE.
Franz


----------



## LRList001 (Feb 16, 2015)

sty2586 said:


> I think www.elementsvillage.com is the better forum for your questions.
> I always get great help there for PSE.
> Franz



Thank you for the suggestion.


----------

